# Project 2017



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 11, 2016)

So the Skipper (wife) allows one "gun" project a year. I currently have about 3 in process but who's counting. 2017 is going to be a 2 stamp, one for the SBR & one for the suppressor.

I was planning on going with the Noveske gen III matched set then I stumbled across this:

STT-15 Macthed PILLAR Ambidextrous Billet Receiver

Kind of sexy... anyone have any experience with/thoughts on the product?

V/R,
MichaelC


----------



## The Hate Ape (Aug 16, 2016)

Just a comment: Noveske


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 16, 2016)

The Hate Ape said:


> Just a comment: Noveske



Any particular reason? I have only used Noveske/Pac-Nor barrels. What is it that you prefer about the Noveske?


----------



## Gunz (Aug 16, 2016)

Watch this and your question will be answered.


----------



## AKkeith (Aug 16, 2016)

They have some good guys over there.
They straight up gave my company a gun to give away to a deserving veteran. 

The community ended up nominating a Recon guy who was an amputee but never complained or asked for a thing. Just a real solid dude. 

So I have no experience with their firearms but can attest to the guys that own the company.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 17, 2016)

Noveske is the way to go for direct impingement gas system. I'm a big fan of POF's gas piston stuff.

But as far as 3rd generation AR lowers and uppers, Noveske and POF (depending on gas system) is where I would spend my money. Plus it significantly adds to the resale value of the rifle, if you decide to sell it off and build a different bang stick.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 17, 2016)

It will be a DI build and never be sold. I am not a huge fan of piston ARs. Call me old school but the Stoner design works just fine. I had one of the first PWS piston systems and the op rod strike face on the carrier sheered off first time at the range. Also had a 2nd gen LWRC which was a better design but I ended up getting rid of it. This following statement might get me flamed but I just don't see a need to turn an AR into an AK.

Back on topic, the Noveske is around $200 more than the San Tan. I need to find a local dealer so I can touchy feely.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 17, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Watch this and your question will be answered.



Well... That was fun.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 17, 2016)

MichaelC said:


> It will be a DI build and never be sold. I am not a huge fan of piston ARs. Call me old school but the Stoner design works just fine. I had one of the first PWS piston systems and the op rod strike face on the carrier sheered off first time at the range. Also had a 2nd gen LWRC which was a better design but I ended up getting rid of it. This following statement might get me flamed but I just don't see a need to turn an AR into an AK.
> 
> Back on topic, the Noveske is around $200 more than the San Tan. I need to find a local dealer so I can touchy feely.



I'm not a big fan of piston rifles myself. But if running a suppressor,  I'll take that piston over DI any day.  Each has its advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 17, 2016)

Agreed.

I use this on my suppressed ARs and it seems to make a difference: Precision Reflex - Product Detail - M84 Gas Buster® Charging Handle -Military Big Latch - $89.95


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 17, 2016)

MichaelC said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I use this on my suppressed ARs and it seems to make a difference: Precision Reflex - Product Detail - M84 Gas Buster® Charging Handle -Military Big Latch - $89.95



Yeah you still eat a crap load of gas with the gas buster. Also an adjustable gas block helps, but the more you turn it down the more sluggish the cycle is. Start tuning into failure to extract and feed problems. 

I won't put a can on a DI gun unless it's just gotta be. Sure makes a mess though.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 18, 2016)

Whats your take on barrel length for an SBR? Was tossing around the idea of 11.5 for this one.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm personally not a big fan of SBR 5.56/223. Just ends up making the round less effective, just to take a few inches of the muzzle never made much sense to me. 

300BLK I could see doing a SBR, or if you're doing a pistol caliber AR. But for the 5.56/223, it really needs to be above 2700-2800 FPS to do what it's intended to do.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 19, 2016)

I have been researching the 300BLK but I just can seem to bring myself to get into another caliber.

Here is an interesting read: Barrel Length Studies in 5.56mm NATO Weapons



I'd like to see the numbers on 77gr. MK262 MOD1 as far as  lethality  is concerned in short barrels.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 19, 2016)

Well if you are looking for an SBR AR15 platform,  why on earth would you want the ballistics for match grade long range round? MK262 or specifically 77gr SMK bullets are not designed to tumble, yaw, break apart and fragment. They are built to stay consistently stable through flight to give the best accuracy.  They go in and come out. Entry would looks like a pea size hole, exit looks like silver dollar size rip. Unless you hit bone or spine/brain box it's a pretty useless round for killing.

The reason 300BLK is a better round for an SBR is because even though you are losing FPS, you are gaining weight on the projectile end. It cause a different wound, but is extremely lethal.  Where with 5.56, under 2700 fps, is a little more lethal than that of a 22mag.

But anyway, I'm not trying to mind fuck you here. SBR AR's is what all the cool kids are doing...


----------

